# 30cm Cube Nano



## nemenem (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all,

After 2 solid months of research I have finally got myself together and have started my first nano. This is my second tank. The other has been a bit of a training ground, and is a jungle at the moment.
Specs:
30cm Cube Tank (27L, 7.1 US Gallon)
2x24W Compact Fluorescents
Gravel Substrate
Hang on filter
DIY CO2 injection

So here is the task as it stands three days old:

























I want to cover the bare gravel with glosso, but unfortunately there is no glosso in any pet store in Sydney. Given that glosso is an Australian native I thought this was strange and it turns out that disease has destroyed much of the stocks, which is dissapointing.

I also have a couple of questions:

1. Is this normal hairgrass? And is this the right way to plant it? I am hoping it spreads around....









2. Does this plant look sick to anyone?









and..

3. Is the new growth supposed to look like this?

















I am not sure what plant the fluffy one is and I do not think that it fits in with what I want to do. Once I get my hands on some glosso, I think that I will take it out and replace it with some Blyxa japonica and rearange the hairgrass (if i can find some japonica!).....or mabe some Ludwigia inclinata also if I can find that in Australia.

I appreciate any input or criticism, and thanks for the wealth of information provided in this website!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

That is a lot of light on your tank! Are you dosing ferts and supplementing co2? 

I think that grass stuff up front should be moved to the right of the rock and then something a bit shorter up front. Looks good though!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The Cabomba looks healthy enough to me. You might have a slight bit of diatom algae on there that is making it look brown, or even some dust from setup.

That is 'normal' hairgrass. It's likely the acicularis species. If you could find Eleocharis parvulus that would probably be a little better suited to a nano tank as it's only about half as tall. Hairgrass can be buried in the substrate quite a bit so there's no need to worry about the roots rotting such as with a Crypt or something like that.

I see you're from Australia. I almost never see tanks with Rotala mexicana or Rotala occultiflora. Both of those are native to Australia and are gorgeous plants.


----------



## nemenem (Feb 8, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> That is a lot of light on your tank! Are you dosing ferts and supplementing co2?
> 
> I think that grass stuff up front should be moved to the right of the rock and then something a bit shorter up front. Looks good though!


Yeah got DIY CO2, and am using generic ferts at the moment, not testing though. I am only using one of the two bulbs at the moment, so there is only 24W over it.

I will be moving the grass once I can get my hands on the plants I want.....


----------



## nemenem (Feb 8, 2007)

AaronT said:


> That is 'normal' hairgrass. It's likely the acicularis species. If you could find Eleocharis parvulus that would probably be a little better suited to a nano tank as it's only about half as tall. Hairgrass can be buried in the substrate quite a bit so there's no need to worry about the roots rotting such as with a Crypt or something like that.
> 
> I see you're from Australia. I almost never see tanks with Rotala mexicana or Rotala occultiflora. Both of those are native to Australia and are gorgeous plants.


Yeah I didn't think that this was the hairgrass I was looking for, but the guy in the shop assured me that it was the only type around.....have to do some more searching.

And I had a look for those plants you mentioned, not many hits on google, but they look fantastic, especially the mexicana. Will definately add that to the list of possibilities.

Anyone want to throw some ideas up for inhabitants? I was thinking 2 panda cories, 1 oto and 3 or 4 eldlers guppies


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd keep the cories out. They'd seem to big in such a small tank. The others should fit well though.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

AaronT said:


> The Cabomba looks healthy enough to me.


Agreed, when Limnophila sessiflora gets close to lighting, it's tops turn red.


----------



## nemenem (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, it would appear I have a couple of problems....

The water cleared up, and was perfectly clear after day 2. I had been injecting CO2 since the tank was first set up and thought it was a little strange that the pH levels had remained at 7.0.

The next day the water turned cloudy again, I tested pH and KH, pH was still 7.0 and KH was at 5 degrees. There is also a film on top of the water.

The water is still cloudy now and the pH is rising and KH dropping (pH 7.2, KH 4 degrees).

I think it must be the rock that is causing the issues as the substrate is pH neutral. As of last night I have taken the rock out to see what happens.

Any other ideas are appreciated.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> Agreed, when Limnophila sessiflora gets close to lighting, it's tops turn red.


Doh! You caught my misidendification. 

What sort of filtration are you using?


----------



## nemenem (Feb 8, 2007)

Its a hang on filter, an AquaOne H200 like these ones


----------

